# The Missing Link effectiveness???



## Mamichi (Feb 20, 2013)

Hendrix is 11 weeks & the PetMobile vet recommended The Missing Link supplement...I declined because I wanted to do some research first...Has anybody tried this??? results?? FYI, I am giving him Supplical as a supplement....


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

What is the point of the supplement? Trying to fill in the blanks nutritionally? Boost immune health? Help skin and coat? All of the above?? haha.

What are you feeding? I feel that the diet is THE most important part. The supplements are just icing on the cake.


----------



## Mamichi (Feb 20, 2013)

Its supposed to be a supplement for all of that...I am feeding him Natural Balance which is supposed to be very good for him too....I was just wondering if it warranted an extra expense..


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Personally I would upgrade his food and skip the supplement. You can go to dogfoodanalysis.com and check out natural balance's score there. And check out foods that are superior.

Most people here like ZiwiPeak, Stella and Chewy's in the raw food realm. (Or you can do prey model raw if you choose to do it yourself). In the kibbles... most folks like and recommend Acana, Fromm, Orijen. I'm sure others will chime in with suggestions. 

Personally I would put the $15 or so extra bucks you are going to spend on Missing Link and put that towards a better food for him. Superior nutrition doesn't require a blanket supplement.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Brodysmom said:


> Personally I would upgrade his food and skip the supplement. You can go to dogfoodanalysis.com and check out natural balance's score there. And check out foods that are superior.
> 
> Most people here like ZiwiPeak, Stella and Chewy's in the raw food realm. (Or you can do prey model raw if you choose to do it yourself). In the kibbles... most folks like and recommend Acana, Fromm, Orijen. I'm sure others will chime in with suggestions.
> 
> Personally I would put the $15 or so extra bucks you are going to spend on Missing Link and put that towards a better food for him. Superior nutrition doesn't require a blanket supplement.


I agree with Tracy. If you want to feed kibble, I would look into something like Fromm's four star nutritionals line. They are grain free. That is what I feed Toby and he's doing great. The only supplement I give him these days is a raw meaty bone or raw meal a few times a week for his oral health and skin and fur. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

Im using the Missing Link right now on Poptart along with Red Krill oil, i have used it in the past many times for rescue rehab dogs and also few times on rescue cats. Ive never had any probs with it as long as you give the recomended dose.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I feed mine Fromm kibbles and can, in the evening they have the Ziwipeak.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Does he eat well ? If he is not a great one for food then maybe... mostly I would work on finding a good food that he likes and 'treats" that suppliment his diet. He is still young...Mine took a while to develope an appetitie


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*My brothers use Missing Link for their Cattle dogs and **** Hounds, but then again they are working dogs and burn off a lot of nutrients when they work, so they are given the supplement in their evening meal as a booster to help replace all of it. They all do very well on it and its a great product, but i would only recommend it to working type dogs. For a Chi all you really need, imo, is a good high quality feed. 

There are a lot of good high quality foods out there that are very affordable. Make sure its holistic and grain free and you will have no need for a supplement for you little one. *


----------

